# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Advice please

## Munsey

Have been to practice for upcoming bird season . Have done skeet and sporting and have had average results . Firstly my gun fits well enough , but I've worked out I'm shooting over top of targets ! Any one have any idears why ? Or how to correct it ? . And not just aim low ! .

----------


## SiB

I shoot 'one-eyed' - ie black-off lens to my non-targeting eye. Helped heaps

----------


## Munsey

I'm from Canterbury, so one eyed is an option . Trouble is I've tried every thing , both eyes open , one closed , both closed , ! All in the same round . I probably need to do a complete round with one  , then do another round with the other and results will determine .

----------


## gqhoon

If your gun shoots high in a manner that it detrimental to your shooting, then it doesn't fit you. Most like their guns to centre the pattern above the point of aim, but an excessive amount that means you have to adjust your shooting style is not helpful.

----------


## Munsey

> If your gun shoots high in a manner that it detrimental to your shooting, then it doesn't fit you. Most like their guns to centre the pattern above the point of aim, but an excessive amount that means you have to adjust your shooting style is not helpful.


M2 auto have adjusted with shims ,and patterned it. I   should be bang on , but clearly am doing somthing wrong .

----------


## gadgetman

Shim to drop the shoulder end of the stock down, cover the target with the bead rather than the barrel?

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Close your eyes and pull the trigger, gets me over the line!

Are you getting you're cheek locked down on to the stock? sometimes when snap shooting it all happens too quick and if you're not reacting quick enough you might not be locking down enough to get a proper line of sight...if that makes any sense?

Also what type of stock are you using?

----------


## Wirehunt

> M2 auto have adjusted with shims ,and patterned it. I   should be bang on , but clearly am doing somthing wrong .


Now go to a smith and get him to fit it to you properly.  You've done this work to were you think is right, sounds like it's not to me.

----------


## Pointer

Wish that was my problem, then I could float my birds as I'm prone to doing!

----------


## PerazziSC3

why would you think your shooting over the target? usually a common conclusion that people come to but not necessarily correct. Could be just as likely that you have stopped your gun on the target and shot underneath!

What are your scores like? if you havent done much clay shooting it can be demoralizing at first, they are a bit harder to hit than game birds, and when you miss it gets written down on a bit of paper! unlike when your duckshooting  :Thumbsup: 

If i was you i would be standing on skeet 1, get thrown high 1 a heap of times until you are confident you can nail it everytime, that will rule out shooting under or over the bird as you will have a decent sight picture sorted, then move to the crossing targets and sort your lead and what not.

Dont lift your head off the stock usually sorts out shooting over the target and keep following through the target, basic stuff but needs to be applied 100% or you will NEVER get better at shooting targets.

----------


## R93

I agree with the above post, but if you are genuinely concerned, you need a proven shooter/coach to help you. No point banging away if you cant see whats definitely wrong. You need to identify and find a style of shooting that best suits you and run with that. At least untill you gain confidence to adopt other styles.
I assume you have shot a Waihora duckshooters shoot? Has that been on yet? If not get there and ask guys you see at the top of the ladder *regularily* for some of their time. If you struggle to find anyone I know heaps of blokes there, that will help you if you ask. Burnham is another place with good sporting shooters. Get out there.
Dont be like Mr Carl and sit in the bottom of C grade and then quit because he was to proud to ask for advice :Wink:

----------


## Rich007

> M2 auto have adjusted with shims ,and patterned it. I   should be bang on , but clearly am doing somthing wrong .


When you pattern your gun. Don't aim. Just focus on the dot on the board, mount your gun and pull the trigger. Just like you would with a clay. If its not bang on after a couple of shots you need to adjust your stock

----------


## Munsey

Thanks guys. Have had a lesson so to speak . When I missed I was behind or above . Behind Im not concerned about I'm putting it down to practice . But can't work out why Im above . I should be able to sort it but thought it wouldn't hurt putting it out there as advice won't fall on deaf ears . Maybe I'm expecting too much from the little I've done . Will keep chipping away at it .

----------


## mikee

I brought a real nice Beretta 20g and was a crap shot. was talked into joining a group of guys (a company of gentlemen actually) who have got together and brought there own traps (5 of em)
I had real issues with 40 yard crosser's. Ended up taking a box of clays and a slab of ammo and spent an afternoon shooting. Presto problem solves. Was not giving it enough lead.
I did find once I managed to achieve a consistent mount everything has improved markedly. I was moving my face down onto the stock, not lifting the gun up to my face if that makes sense. My very first round of clays was one out of 25 but now varies between 20-23 never managed a 25 yet.

 I also shoot much better at simultaneous pairs. I think because there is no time to think?
The guys I shoot with are very good at coaching me and don't seem to mind.

 If you come up this way I would be happy to take you out, just pay for the clays or if you are here on the 28 april you can come out and shoot with all of us.

----------


## R93

> Thanks guys. Have had a lesson so to speak . When I missed I was behind or above . Behind Im not concerned about I'm putting it down to practice . But can't work out why Im above . I should be able to sort it but thought it wouldn't hurt putting it out there as advice won't fall on deaf ears . Maybe I'm expecting too much from the little I've done . Will keep chipping away at it .



Are you shooting above mainly on crossing targets Munsey?  No matter where the crosser is, or how fast it is, I am always seeing a fair bit under it. I reckon a good sporting/field gun should shoot 70/30 and by holding under a crosser it allows you to see it and address it better. I think you are just shooting literally too flat a style and its simple to fix.
If your over the coast during early june I will have a look at ya for a bottle of Jameisons :Grin:

----------


## mikee

Oh and I am right handed but left eye dominant so have to have a piece of clear tape on my left lens or shut 1 eye. Otherwise its all poo

----------


## Munsey

Thanks again mikee and Dave , love to catch up and learn more .

----------


## mikee

> Thanks again mikee and Dave , love to catch up and learn more .


No Worries, I took VC out (who told me he was a crap shot and never shot clays before) an he showed me up :Grin: .

 If he thinks he is a crap shot I would hate to see what he calls a good shot. 

We have a game we play where you shoot in teams of 2.

First person tries to chip the clay and second person MUST try to shoot the chip.
Other shooters waiting score and decide if there was actually a chip big enough to shoot
Scoring goes like this
First shooter smokes the clay = 2 points

First shooter misses the clay = 0 points

First shooter manages to chip the clay and second shooter hit the chip = 5 points

First shooter manages to chip the clay and second shooter misses the chip = 1 point

First shooter manages hit the clay and crowd decides on the spot there was actually a chip somewhere and not shot at = 0
All crowds decisions are on the spot and Final!!!

Its a great laugh and does wonders for your snap shooting

----------


## Wirehunt

Are you shooting gun up on the clays?

----------


## Chris

Check you LOP ,if your shooting over top of birds that would point to the butt being too short.
A spacer between the pad & butt stock could be all that's needed or a thicker pad.
Another check is to shoulder the gun as you would in the field,you shouldn't be able to see much rib ,just the bead.
If you can see say half the rib that's probably why you're shooting over top.Eye should be looking straight along the rib.

----------


## Munsey

> Are you shooting gun up on the clays?


Don't no if you where asking mikee or me wire hunt ? . My answer would be gun down a little bit ,doesnt fell right shouldered.

----------


## mikee

> Don't no if you where asking mikee or me wire hunt ? . My answer would be gun down a little bit ,doesnt fell right shouldered.


+1 Gun down for me too

----------


## veitnamcam

> No Worries, I took VC out (who told me he was a crap shot and never shot clays before) an he showed me up.
> 
>  If he thinks he is a crap shot I would hate to see what he calls a good shot.


I proved it on sat Mikee with Madjon as a witness :Oh Noes: 

I could make all sorts of excuses for missing(over shoulder) a yummy yearling at 50-60y but at the end of the day i just plain bloody missed,fortunatly that doesnt happen often.
Offhand practice with the pee rifle this weekend me thinks.

----------


## Wirehunt

:Wink:

----------


## R93

> I proved it on sat Mikee with Madjon as a witness
> 
> I could make all sorts of excuses for missing(over shoulder) a yummy yearling at 50-60y but at the end of the day i just plain bloody missed,fortunatly that doesnt happen often.
> Offhand practice with the pee rifle this weekend me thinks.


You were just a bit dizzy, Cam. And we all know why!!

Weeeeeeeeeeeeee! Pee Go Round!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## sneeze

> If your over the coast during early june I will have a look at ya for a bottle of Jameisons


 Munsey If your going to let him look at you Id charge him a lot more than one bottle.

----------


## R93

> Munsey If your going to let him look at you Id charge him a lot more than one bottle.



FFS! I really should read what I post with the right side of my tiny brain. :Grin: 

My offer is a wee bit of help with your shotgunning for a bottle of whiskey. I have a machine and clays. Bring your own ammo and I am positive we can get you some confidence within a couple packets.
If we cant, you have to pay me another bottle of whiskey and let me show you some of my new moves, on the stripper pole I got in the shed. Fair punishment for being a useless cunt :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

> let me show you some of my new moves, on the stripper pole I got in the shed.


I'm going to need at least a bottle to get that image out of my head tonight

----------


## veitnamcam

> FFS! let me show you some of my new moves, on the stripper pole I got in the shed.


He is going to need more than a bottle of whisky to himself to watch that!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Wankers!! I have been getting lessons!! Guys at the Blue Oyster bar, reckon I am rather good.

----------


## Wirehunt

> I'm going to need at least a bottle to get that image out of my head tonight



I think 93 should be fined a bottle to each person that was force to read that.
CAn't unsee can't unsee can't unsee.

----------


## R93

You's are just mean. I try to grow and just get shotdown at every turn. I am going to have to post a vid when I get my routine down pat, its the only way it can be appreciated.

----------


## Munsey

> You's are just mean. I try to grow and just get shotdown at every turn. I am going to have to post a vid when I get my routine down pat, its the only way it can be appreciated.


YouTube Found you on you tube . Buy the way my shotgunning has improved, amazingly enough , so won't be needing the  " lesson" .

----------


## R93

> YouTube Found you on you tube . Buy the way my shotgunning has improved, amazingly enough , so won't be needing the  " lesson" .


Be seeing you compete in AA or A grade at the next sporting Natinonals then? :Thumbsup:  Dont be shy Munsey

----------


## Munsey

> Be seeing you in AA or A grade at the next sporting Natinonals then?


That's only if it doesn't clash with pole dancing nationals and you are there instead .!

----------


## R93

> That's only if it doesn't clash with pole dancing nationals and you are there instead .!


Good point. I would suck at both at the moment. Hopefully gunna get back into clays once my roster allows, I am missing the shits n giggles. I would be lucky to be a C grader in pole dancing, need heaps of practice.

----------


## Ground Control

Can I ask how you know your shooting high ?
I have done abit of clay shooting , and I have only ever been in the presence of 2 people that I believe can call exactly where the shot went in relation to the target , and even then they are standing directly behind you looking down your barrels as you shoot . One of those was a World Fitasc champ and the other was an Australian champ .
I cringe when I hear squad members giving other shooters advice about where they are going wrong ,  alot of the time those advisers have no idea and no real knowledge of the shooters technique , and the line and speed of the target in relation to the barrels when the shot was triggered .
Pattern your gun and also try shooting at a straight going away target , if your gun has an adjustable stock either shims or adjustable comb start of with it low and slowly raise it up until your smoking the target . Set the target up dead straight and resonably low  ( not climbing ,going up high )

Good luck , happy shooting , but remember advice given even in good faith is more often than not "Wrong"


Ken

----------


## madds



----------


## PerazziSC3

> Attachment 9677


what is this showing??....

----------


## madds

What I was going to show was the  lead needed on a clay.
It was to give the origional question some clarity as to exactly how much lead he needed in thery.
I do not think most casual shotgunners know how much lead to give targets. They think shit I'm miles in front and usually they are NOT
If you put a clay on a post and measure out the required distance then look at it over your shotgun, it will give an indication of how much is required.
All theory I know but it is a start.
In practice keep your weight on the front foot, that should stop you shooting over targets, and at 40 meters get well thru the target and keep going. Do not stop the gun.

----------


## R93

I thought it was showing how much madds misses by on average ha ha

----------


## madds

You are a cruel man!! I actually thought it was quite good :Zomg:  
I don't normally have much trouble with the loooong targets but can make a real mess of closer ones I must say!!
It's bloody hard to tell someone, but standing right behind will give an indication, but that is all.
There are very few people that can see the 'grey' cloud of shot, and I'm not one of them.
I think listening to every expert at a gun club is probably the worst thing that you can do as a beginner.
Most clubs have a coach or someone who can guide you, but practice and competitions and your own 'memory bank' of targets shot
will see you thru, and you are always learning.

----------


## R93

> You are a cruel man!! I actually thought it was quite good 
> I don't normally have much trouble with the loooong targets but can make a real mess of closer ones I must say!!
> It's bloody hard to tell someone, but standing right behind will give an indication, but that is all.
> There are very few people that can see the 'grey' cloud of shot, and I'm not one of them.
> I think listening to every expert at a gun club is probably the worst thing that you can do as a beginner.
> Most clubs have a coach or someone who can guide you, but practice and competitions and your own 'memory bank' of targets shot
> will see you thru, and you are always learning.


+1 Your wee pic is pretty much all you need to give you a start and idea as a sustained lead shooter.
TBH I wouldn't have an accurate Idea where I shoot as far as lead goes.
Sometimes long crossers look like I have only 4ft on them and they break and other times have 20ft on them and they break. I just pull the trigger when it looks right.

----------


## madds

I must agree, the brain takes over and says NOW and sometimes it's right!!
It is really an idea for someone who has absolutely no idea. It's very hard to explain shotgun shooting, it's really just instinctive and lots of fun.

----------


## R93

On that note it reveals that I must have a lot of brain fades during a round of sporting.

----------


## madds

You indeed must from what I've seen!!!!!!

----------


## R93

> You indeed must from what I've seen!!!!!!


 :Thumbsup:  :Psmiley:

----------

